# Удалён копчик, сильные боли в спине



## mafysail (3 Ноя 2010)

Здравствуйте!
В 1992 была травма позвоночника - отрыв копчика. Оперирована, копчик убрали. Появилась анестезия поясничной области. Достаточно регулярные боли в поясничном, нижнем грудном,  шейном отделах с частыми обострениями, которые купировались НПВС, мидокалмом, иногда внутримышечно преднизалоном. Выраженное последнее обострение 5 дней назад после взмаха одеялом, появились острые боли в грудном, поясничном отделах. Невозможно совершать никакие движения. Боли очень интенсивные. НПВС и мидокалмом не купируются за 5 дней. Боль уменьшается только в положении стоя и «не дыша». Но спать стоя и не дышать, не получается. Обследована в апреле на МРТ. Чем можно обезболить, так как надо выходить на работу. На УЗИ брюшной полости и почек здорова. Возраст 46 лет.

Протокол исследования
На серии МР-томограмм поясничного отдела позвоночника в сагиттальной, аксиальной пр, в Т1, Т2fse(T2stir) ВИ:
 Спинной мозг на уровне Th8-LI имеет обычную конфигурацию ,ширину, и однородную структуру, ликворные пространства свободные. Дуральный мешок слабодеформирован на уровне TH12-LI, окружающая жировая клетчатка не изменена.
Поясничный лордоз сглажен, слабовыраженная сколиотическая деформация грудо-поясничного отдела. Позвоночный канал не сужен. Визуализируется пять поясничных позвонков с мелкоочаговыми дегенеративными изменениями, переднее-боковыми спондилофитами  Th12,L1,L2-L4.
Межпозвночные диск неравномерно снижены по высоте, дегидратированы, с задней протрузией Th12-L1,L3-L4 до 3,5 мм, L4-L5 до 3мм. Позвоночные суставы с умеренными дегенеративными изменениями, суставные поверхности имеют неровные контуры, с преобладанием в Th12-L1,L3-L4. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без особенностей.


----------



## nuwa (3 Ноя 2010)

Здравствуйте!

Попробуйте разместить здесь снимки МРТ через ссылки сайта www.radikal.ru Здесь разместите 3-ю ссылку на фотографию: *Превью - увеличение по клику.*


----------



## mafysail (5 Ноя 2010)




----------

